# Schrift in eine Grafik gestanzt



## Rotti (17. August 2003)

Hallo Leute  Weiß jemand wie man im Fireworks 4 oder MX eine Schrift in eine Grafik gestanzt bekommt Ich möchte Buttons machen und da soll die Schrift eingelassen sein. Soll ungefähr so aussehen wie in der Beispiel Grafik nur tiefer und deutlicher.

Danke im voraus


----------

